# Malcador



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Who is Malcador, and what do we know about him?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you mean Malcador the Sigillite?
He was the Emperor's right-hand man throughout everything and while the Emperor went to work on the Golden Throne during the Great Crusade, Mal gained control to govern the fleets and such (though no one really respected his wishes, especially the Astartes )

I forget all the details but he used all of his psychic might to save the Emperor from a coma or something(again not sure)

I believe he also helped found the Inquisition

Oh and he was present when the Emperor was on Nikea to consult Magnus the Red

Hope that helps


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Malcador's basically an old guy that's always hanging with the Emperor.

He's kind mysterious and is basically the Emperor's advisor-type dude. Rumor is they're somehow related. The strangest thing is that while the Emperor is surrounded by superhuman demigod-types, Malcador is just a man. 

When the Emperor figured he better go slap Horus around, Malcador took up sitting on the Golden Throne. By the time the Emperor got back, it had drained Malcador and he pretty much turned to dust the instant he got off.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

They're also forgetting that Malcador was the founder of the Administratum, the vast bureaucratic body that manages the Imperium. He was also the First Lord of Terra (the precursors to the currents to the High Lords that rule in the Emperor's stead) and the Grand Master of Assassins during the GC and the HH. And he was highly powerful human psyker, possibly the third most powerful at that time in the Imperium, behind the Emperor and Magnus. That was why he was chosen to sit on the Golden Throne when the Emperor left to battle Horus. However, it was to much for him and the energies of the Throne ravaged his body and when Dorn returned with the crippled body of the Emperor and Malcador was removed from the Golden Throne, his body turned to dust but he saved his last kernel of strength for the Emperor, allowing him to make his final address to Dorn, Khan and the others present. For that final act, the Emperor renamed him, Malcador the Hero.

I've also heard, but I can't remember the source at the moment, that Malcador was quite ancient and was in fact the only man the Emperor ever called friend.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Paraphrasing from HH:CV
The Sigillite was ever at the Emepror's side from the early days of the Unification Wars. No-one knows where he came from, or who exactly he was; he was a man of learning with the bearing of a Priest. Appointed to run the Imperial Palace, he managed the administration of the newly conquered Terra. He became the overseer of the Imperial Tithe and Chief of the Administratum, which increased his power and influence.
He is unnaturally long-lived; some say he is a Psyker and the first to be Soul Bound to the Emperor, whilst others say he might be a distant relative.

At the end of the Siege of Terra, when the Emperor left the Golden Throne to face Horus, Malcador took his place; at this point, the Emperor tells both Dorn and Sanguinius that this is the greatest scarifice of the age and that Malcador would no longer be the Sigillite, but Malcador the Hero. The strain was too much even for this powerful Psyker (seems this is at least confirmed about him) and by the time the wounded Emperor was brought back he was a withered figure surrounded by flashes of psychic lightning. When he was taken from the Throne, his body turned to dust. However, he had left some of his life force in the Golden Throne that revived the Emperor and allowed him to communicate with his sons for some time.

From the HH books, we know he is the Master of Assassins, a job he has taken on so that the Emepror will not be tarnished by the dishonourable-ness of such black-ops; although this is something that the Emperor puts a stop to (see HH:Nemesis).

I think that might be most of it. I could be wrong.

GFP

ED:Ninja'd!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

After the Emperor he was the most influential person in the founding of the Imperium. He founded the Administratum, the Assassin temples and the Inquisition, and pretty much ran the Imperium in the years from the Emperor leaving the Crusade right up to the Heresy, while his boss was tinkering with his webway portal. Even the primarchs recognised his power and influence.

Oh, and they named a tank after him.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

He got a Tank named after him whilst his best friend got a titan named after him.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I keep wondering if he's the chap from the last church in tales of heresy


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> I keep wondering if he's the chap from the last church in tales of heresy


No, that was just a priest. Malcador had been by the Emperor's side for seemingly centuries by that time. He was with the Emperor when he decided to step out of the shadows and take humanity in hand.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Malcador is the Emperor.

Dun dun dun dun dun duuuuuuuun!


But seriously, I hope he gets his own Heresy book.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

in fairness it's a superheavy....


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

A HH book for Malcador sounds good.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, a book specifically about Malcado would be nice, especially since it might reveal what exact psychic abilities he could do and extent in which he used it. 

Unfortunately it just about as likely as a HH book that focuses the Emperor as the main cahracter, GW is much more likely to take the mysterious approach towards Malcador rather than shedding too much light onto his character like the Emperor.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, looking at how the preceeding books have sometimes handled looking at main Heresy-era characters, a book about Malcador might not be so far fetched. We've seen that the BL has run with the idea of exploring the actions and consequences of the main figures by telling the story of someone close to them. So Garro expands on the views we get of Mortarion, Loken gives us a rounder view of Horus and his Legion. It might be through talking about Malcador that we can get some more info on the Emperor before he starts the Unification Wars, and maybe get an insight into what attitudes and motivations the big E takes with him.

GFP


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I find Malcador to be the most interesting character from the Heresy despite so little being known about him, I s'pose that's part of the reason why. Add the fact that he's a seemingly normal human held in such high esteem by the big E in a time of Primarchs and Astartes.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sacred Feth said:


> Malcador is the Emperor.
> 
> Dun dun dun dun dun duuuuuuuun!



Yes, Emperor Palpatine going by the audiobooks


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that there's anything 'normal' about the Sigillite! He is able to converse with Primarchs and the Emperor without losing his ability to think and operate, and even to stand-up to the displeasure of the Emperor's sons (Dorn is not happy when he can't go into the dungeons to talk to his father about Horus' supposed treachery). I don't doubt that this mild-mannered, normal looking man could flay the skin from your body with a gesture. 

GFP


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dînadan said:


> Yes, Emperor Palpatine going by the audiobooks


:laugh::so_happy:
I thought that too!!

Malcador: "Ahhh, Garro my young aprentisss, witness the firepower of thiss fully operational battle stassshion"
Garro: "Uh-hum. Wrong scene Guv', we are here for my new fancy armour with special engraving etc"

Malcador formed the Grey Knights... ??


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Malcador formed the Grey Knights... ??


Yup. Between _Flight of the Eisenstein_, HHCC, and now the Garro audio books, it's pretty much confirmed that the Emperor ordered him to form the Inquisition, and the GKs seemed to come from that process.


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Malcador being the most interesting character. I mean, at one point, his word was as good as the Emperors when it came to most things. (I'm not sure how that would work with Horus, I guess a military/administration type split?)

He's more than just a "normal dude" though. I mean, he did take a slap from an angry primarch, and told the Emperor "Oh FFS! Come down here and set your son straight, he's being pissy with me."


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Even the greatest amongst us, and especially those who _think_ they are the greatest, need someone to remind them that their shit stinks, just like everyone else's. I do believe an old saying is, 'Even a King has to sit on his own arse.' Not sure there is a point to that last; I just like it.

GFP


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Even the greatest amongst us, and especially those who _think_ they are the greatest, need someone to remind them that their shit stinks, just like everyone else's. I do believe an old saying is, 'Even a King has to sit on his own arse.' Not sure there is a point to that last; I just like it.
> 
> GFP


True. Emperor's of Antiquity would have a naysayer at their shoulder constantly reminding them that _"... you are mortal". _I think that was Malcador's job.... although technically, the Emperor is... Immortal!! :gimmefive:


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> I find Malcador to be the most interesting character from the Heresy despite so little being known about him, I s'pose that's part of the reason why. Add the fact that he's a seemingly normal human held in such high esteem by the big E in a time of Primarchs and Astartes.


theres nothing normal in Malcador, he was the third most powerful psycher humanity has ever witnessed.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> Malcador is the Emperor.
> 
> Dun dun dun dun dun duuuuuuuun!
> 
> ...


That would be a very boring book though (because when the Emperor went into his palace to work on the golden throne, he gave Malcador temporary control and no one really listened to him)

Mal : Hey Angron You're doing great but I need you to stop killing all the worlds we are trying to make compliant.

Angron : hahaha fuck off

(Malcador looks down in dissapointment and notices trash on the floor)

Mal : Hey janitor-

Custode (haha get it?) : Fuck you

(Mal begins crying while you hear in the background "Hey you suck")

THE END


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> That would be a very boring book though (because when the Emperor went into his palace to work on the golden throne, he gave Malcador temporary control and no one really listened to him)
> 
> Mal : Hey Angron You're doing great but I need you to stop killing all the worlds we are trying to make compliant.
> 
> ...


Um...wouldn't Malcador as the 3rd strongest psyker at the time just mind rape the Custodes into doing it? That or get an assassin to get him to do it.....


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Grimskul25 said:


> Um...wouldn't Malcador as the 3rd strongest psyker at the time just mind rape the Custodes into doing it? That or get an assassin to get him to do it.....


well i guess so lololol
But it does say in my Horus Heresy Collected Visions book that the Primarchs (and pretty much everyone else) found it difficult to take orders from a 10000 year old man rather than the glorious immortal emperor


----------

